# 1000 5*



## BobDaScotty (Mar 5, 2020)

Finally reached the cookie.

It happened one hour after my Filipino phone angel put me through to the safety line when I described what the hoodrat did/said to me when I dropped off his girlfriend to a project in DE.

Rating is now a respectable 4.93... Big whoops for a driver who drives in one of the unfriendliest cities overnight.


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

Respectable?
😂😂


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

here's some trophy points; you are few short. :roflmao:


----------



## BobDaScotty (Mar 5, 2020)

Oh?

Which cities do you both drive in?


----------

